# PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?



## touchy (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

Nach über 3 Jahren kam unverhofft Post vom örtlichen Amtsgericht die das schriftliche Vorverfahren in Sachen Telekom (bzw. Seiler + Co) und mir anküdigte.

Damals ging es um knapp 800,- DM die durch heimliche Dialereinwahl verursacht wurden. Nach längerem Schriftverkehr zwischen Telekom und mir, danach auch mit Seiler und Co. hörte ich plötzlich nichts mehr in der Sache und dachte es wäre damit erledigt.

Klar, kurz bevor das ganze verjährt wird Seiler wieder aktiv und pinkelt mir an den Karren. Den weiteren Schriftverkehr gebe ich hier gerne Preis falls interesse besteht.

Zuvor bräuchte ich allerdings mal Meinungen, wenn Vorhanden auch gerne Rechtsprechungen bezügl. Beweissicherung. 

Seiler schrieb dem Gericht ich solle doch meinen PC, nach über 3 Jahren, zur Untersuchung geben um festzustellen ob damals tatsächlich ein Dialer sein Unwesen getreiben hat. 
Finde das eine Frechheit... aber nun gut. Ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben das mir hier hilfreich sein könnte, finde es aber nihct mehr. Kann es sein das von mir erwartet wird ich würde meinen PC über 3 Jahre unverändert lassen, also praktisch unbrauchbar, in Erwartung er würde irgendwann noch mal benötigt um Beweise zu suchen??

Ich wäre für Hilfe und Tips sehr dankbar. 

Viele Grüße,
t


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*



touchy schrieb:


> Seiler schrieb dem Gericht ich solle doch meinen PC, nach über 3 Jahren, zur Untersuchung geben um festzustellen ob damals tatsächlich ein Dialer sein Unwesen getreiben hat.


Das nennt man auch weltfremd! Um welche Nummer hatte es sich bei dir gehandelt? Wenn ich micht recht entsinne geht es doch auch um den Teenxxx / Qdial - Dialer, wegen dem die Verantwortlichen ja schon abgestraft wurden > HIER <. Wenn vom Gericht was kommt, würde ich das Gericht auf das Osnabrücker Verfahren hinweisen. Womöglich wird dort dann endlich erkannt, dass Seiler schief liegt.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*

In dem Zusammenhang könnte  das BGH Urteil  von Interesse sein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38427


> Insbesondere in den beiden letzten Urteilen hat er sich mit den Ansprüchen der Telekommunikationsunternehmen beschäftigt. Er hat ihnen einen eigenen, unabhängigen Anspruch aus der Verbindungsleistung abgesprochen. Telekommunikationsunternehmen und deren Helfer beim Inkasso können nur aus abgeleitetem Recht des Diensteanbieters Forderungen stellen. Damit können ihnen alle Einwände entgegen gehalten werden, die auch gegenüber dem Dienstanbieter bestehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*

Dein Beitrag gehört sicher -->da  drunter und hat --> damit zu tun.

Es sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn Du einen Ausdruck der  Heise-Meldung an das Amtsgericht schickst. 

Hattest Du Anzeige erstattet? Schick doch einfach eine EMail oder ein Fax nach Osnabrück: www.dialer-os.de.gg Vielleicht ist Dein Fall ja längst geklärt?


----------



## 118xx (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*

Schau mal hier rein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38349
Nach dem Hinweis, dass die angewählte Nummer eindeutig der "Osnabrückgeschichte" zuzuordnen war, erfolgte Klagerücknahme.
Nimm Dir am Besten einen Anwalt, damit Du nicht in prozessuale Fallen stolperst. Wenn Du gewinnst, müssen auch dessen Kosten von der Gegenseite übernommen werden.
Viel Glück in einem der wohl letzten Dialerprozesse
118xx


----------



## touchy (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*

Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure bisherigen Beiträge. Ich werde das gleich mal verhackstückeln.

Allerdings beruft sich Seiler immer noch darauf das ich nicht nachgewiesen habe das es sich um einen Dialer handelte.
Die Nummern in meinem gekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis gleichen allerdings den gesperrten Nummern des BSI bis eben auf die letzten drei Stellen. 

0190-8-72-836 gesperrt am: 28.07.2003
0190-8-73-210 gesperrt am: 24.07.2003
0190-8-73-211 gesperrt am: 14.07.2003
0190-8-73-212 gesperrt am: 14.07.2003
0190-8-73-213 gesperrt am: 14.07.2003
0190-8-74-370 gesperrt am: 22.07.2003

Das habe ich dem AG bereits mitgeteilt und werde es in meinem nächsten Schreiben nochmals tun. 

Schriftverkehr folgt...

Gruß,
t


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*



touchy schrieb:


> Allerdings beruft sich Seiler immer noch darauf das ich nicht nachgewiesen habe das es sich um einen Dialer handelte.


Den Spieß in der Argumentationskette umdrehen! Soll doch Seiler nachweisen, wofür die Nummern zur Tatzeit verwendet worden sind und soll nachweisen, dass sie für was anderes genutzt wurden als zur Dialerei (z. B. für telefonische Informationen). Ob der Seilerei das wohl gelingt? Und überhaupt - wenn sie diesen Nachweis von dir einfordern wissen sie anscheinend gar nicht, um welchen Inhalt sich die offene Forderung überhaut bewegt. Wie bittschön kann man eine Forderung geltend machen, wenn man keinen Inhalt zuordnen kann? Ohne nachgewiesener Leistung gibt es keinen Zahlungsanspruch und nur die Verbindungsleistung dürft ja wohl das wenigste gewesen sein - es geht um Mehrwertnummern.


----------



## touchy (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ohne nachgewiesener Leistung gibt es keinen Zahlungsanspruch und nur die Verbindungsleistung dürft ja wohl das wenigste gewesen sein - es geht um Mehrwertnummern.



Stimmt, besser lässt es sich tatsächlich kaum ausdrücken. Danke erstmal!
So werde ich das dem AG morgen schreiben. 
Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Gruß,
t


----------



## touchy (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*

Sooo, nachdem nun wieder ein paar Wochen ins Land gegangen sind, kam letztendlich doch noch ein Ladung zur mündlichen Verhandlung beim örtlichen Amtsgericht. 
Sobald das Theater durchgestanden ist gibts auch den Schriftverkehr.


----------



## touchy (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*

Kurze Frage:

Kann mir jemand einen Anwalt aus dem Raum Frankfurt am Main empfehlen der sich mit der Materie einigermaßen auskennt? 

Bitte per PM!

Danke und Gruß,
t


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: PC zu Beweiszwecken unverändert aufheben?*

Hier sind Adressen von Anwälten, die sich gegenüber Dialerschutz als kompetent bezeichnet haben.


----------

